
Why You Keep Dreaming About Being Naked(2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/77/underworlds/why-you-keep-dreaming-about-being-naked-rp
======
kstenerud
Strangely enough, I've never had a dream about being naked. I've dreamed of
flying, swimming, fighting, searching for or hunting down someone or something
or some place, and working to complete some project that didn't make any sense
after I woke up.

